# i cant believe people!



## elalr (Dec 26, 2010)

today at work i got to listen to a whole group of people laughing at some of the preppers here. they all think we are crazy. there are a few here on board and i do talk to them a little but i try to stay under the radar. i dont want people knowin what im doin. i just cant believe they can be so ignorant! :gaah:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There very well might come a day when were the ones laughin at them, standin in line waitin fer a government handout while we live a bit more normal life.

Very few people round here discuss it, we sorta know who is prepared an who ain't. The ones that ain't gonna be on there own I'm fraid.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

elair...I just read parts of an interview and the columnist who has friends inside--he was a 30 year Kansas trooper--says the plans to ration gas are in the works....LEO?? will be patroling the roads?? chit!!

take it for WIW...but my cars and trucks stay full always...even the one sitting in the drive.

This guy writes for newswithviews.com.

Strange as it may be--all those predicting the time for something to happen was the week from the
6th to the 15th--go figure!! I'm awake and listening...hope we all are.

I guess you all know a riot is being called in Saudi for the 11th, and the Saudi govt has outlawed riots!!! Amazing---jsut say you can't riot and it will happen??? Geeze!!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

elalr said:


> today at work i got to listen to a whole group of people laughing at some of the preppers here. they all think we are crazy. there are a few here on board and i do talk to them a little but i try to stay under the radar. i dont want people knowin what im doin. i just cant believe they can be so ignorant! :gaah:


wait...WTH were they doing reading this forum? WHO gave them the link? and why aren't they WORKING?! Get your azzes back to work and stop cruzin the web, idiots.

Sides, I'm calling them out. Come here and laugh at my FACE cowards.

:nuts:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Let the scoffers scoff, I'll just keep on prepping.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Careful what you say and to who. If they're laughing but remember those who have been doing stuff they'll be at their door when something hits. You don't want that door to be yours.

Usually in public settings I may drop comments about "the economy is still bad" and "gas is going up, heard food is about to follow suit" and usually finally "yeah, and all that upheavel in the (middle east country d'jour)... what if that ever started here?"

At this point either the person is into a serious discussion about what could happen and making sure you got your stuff together... although I still do not mention anything that I have or am doing... or more likey they just laugh it off. Sad to say the latter response is what I get 95%+ of the time. And even the few cases where the other person appeared to have a bit of a clue their approach was more along the lines of having shotgun handy for defense but no consideration for any other preps.

A co-worker just got back from our Mexico sales office and was telling me about our employee down there who was almost car jacked and had the bullet holes in his car to prove it. I listened and then replied "Wow... yeah, that's bad. Hope that never starts happening up here with all the unemployment and such.". He immediately told me how wrong I was and that it could never happen here because you just call the police and they come to help. I mentioned recent police layoffs and that some local cities have already said they'll respond but simply no longer have the staff to be proactive. He again felt that we'd never have problems in the US like other countries are having. I quickly changed the subject at that point.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wise old man says; He who laughs last, laughs best!

They have no clue as to how bad it can get! :gaah:


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Let the scoffers scoff, I'll just keep on prepping.


I think this is the attitude I am keeping as well. The guys at work know I'm into 'self sufficiency', and they always ask "so where are you gonna go, so I know where to go".........


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Silence is golden. Keep prepping and keep it quite. The hair has been standing up on the back of my neck all week. Just have that feeling the beginning of the end is not too far off. Pray I'm wrong. Still have a lot of prepping to do.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Folks like that will pay the price when the shtf. We'll be the ones laughing. Like everyone else says: keep silent, keep prepping!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

We have some folks here who are preppers, and for the most part we know who we are. We are a pretty tight lipped group and share most what we know in hushed conversations, while the sheeple worry about their computers and coffee


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

Let them laugh, keep your preps close to your vest and prepare accordingly. I, too, feel a real sense of urgency and have for the past few months although I've been actively prepping for the past year and a half.
Still trying to convince a few friends and I don't know why they are not terribly concerned yet complain about the rising energy and food costs. 

The latest news about Saudi Arabia should concern us all.


----------



## elalr (Dec 26, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> wait...WTH were they doing reading this forum? WHO gave them the link? and why aren't they WORKING?! Get your azzes back to work and stop cruzin the web, idiots.
> 
> Sides, I'm calling them out. Come here and laugh at my FACE cowards.
> 
> :nuts:


i guess i mis-spoke. they arent laughing at us on this sight...they are laughing at other preppers at work. say weve gone off the deep end. glad im not in those conversations. i just slide by and warn the others to keep it low.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Some things are just not meant to be shared with folks in the workplace. Now you know this is one subject that should be left out of office conversation.

Find comfort in knowing that you have found a forum to share information with like minded people.

I have found that most people have no clue about prepping because they have that typical instant gratification minset that has spread like cancer throughout America. We can do little to change that minset amounst the masses.

We typically open the door to discussion with talking about concerns about the economy with folks. We learn alot in a few moments and either drop the conversation or continue cautiously.

Most folks assume that someone will bail their asses out of any jam that may arise. Sadly, these are the folks who will suffer the most.

Blow these folks off and keep on doing what you can do to prepare.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

elalr said:


> i guess i mis-spoke. they arent laughing at us on this sight...they are laughing at other preppers at work. say weve gone off the deep end. glad im not in those conversations. i just slide by and warn the others to keep it low.


I'd rather be off in the deep end than floating around aimlessly in the shallow end of the gene pool!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess you just can't fix stupid. :scratch

Smart people prepare... even the dumb ones like me. 

Yep... I'm dumb. Who else do you know who tried to freeze-dry Dr. Pepper? :nuts:

My freeze-dried water worked OK; just open the can and add water.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Lolajack said:


> Let them laugh, keep your preps close to your vest and prepare accordingly. I, too, feel a real sense of urgency and have for the past few months although I've been actively prepping for the past year and a half.
> Still trying to convince a few friends and I don't know why they are not terribly concerned yet complain about the rising energy and food costs.
> 
> The latest news about Saudi Arabia should concern us all.


LOlajack...that sense of urgency has been hitting me lately...it's like I can't get enough done...fast enough!:dunno:

I also have been storing for two years--heck, if I move this stuff one more time, I quit...but living in the NM zone, I had to unstack cases and cases of vegetables, and unstack buckets.:congrat:


----------



## -KoWBoY- (Mar 9, 2011)

It happens a lot around here. There will always be people that think they are covered and don't lift a finger to help themselves. They have never really done anything on their own. They figure they will be able to take advantage of good peoples good nature when the time comes. Those are the folks you have to watch out for. Because when they don't get what they want they start screaming to high heaven to attract unwanted attention.


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

JayJay, absolutely. Just when I think my list is complete I find I have to add yet another item. It's an ongoing journey but I am grateful I started doing this when I did. Could kick myself for not starting sooner but all I can do is move forward and not look back. I have to say that it's a blessing I found like-minded people here and on other forums. I'm learning so much.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Lolajack said:


> It's an ongoing journey but I am grateful I started doing this when I did. Could kick myself for not starting sooner but all I can do is move forward and not look back. I have to say that it's a blessing I found like-minded people here and on other forums. I'm learning so much.


Amen. Learning every day and thankful for it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Amen. Learning every day and thankful for it.


Double Amen. Learning every day and thankful for it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

While I'm not quite a prepper just yet, hey Im new to this, I already know that even talking about shtf, or prepping in general, will make everyone think youre a nutcase. In most instances, it seems better to keep your mouth shut. Unfortunately, I cant even seem to discuss this stuff with my own father.
Hopefully reading all of yalls thoughts will get me motivated.
My shtf scenario is financial, with an impending economic collapse. Living in the DC suburbs means that if its a major event, nuke, etc, then Im history anyway.
:?
I see the dollar, and the economic system in general, headed for a freefall. Anyone who doesnt at least think that its a distinct possibility has their head in the sand.
I found this site through the link on M4040's site, and while not as gung ho as most of yall seem to be, at least I've found some like minded people who actually have some ideas on what we can actually do in a shtf scenario.
Now as to how to prevent it from happening in the first place, besides voting the bums out, is not something you would discuss on the web.

Now vote Libertarian! Or the Socialist Party! Anyone but the 2 parties in power!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I just tell the neighbors that I care about..which a of to date has done no good..so I tell them if something happens..dont come a knockin unless ya wanna hear my shotgun a cockin


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a similar deal at my job. Since I get many of my preps delivered to that location via UPS or FedX, most know what I'm up to. I even try to encourage them to get involved. Not one is interested. If a hurricane is brewing, they may stock up on a few temporary items like water and some canned goods(to last a few days), but that's it.
Meanwhile, I've got boxes of Mountain House cans arriving, water storage barrels, etc, etc. I'm not worried about anyone knowing this since I plan on relocating out of state in a few months anyways.


----------



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

*feeling alone*

Well I received my boxed water storage kits, and my 100 hour candles from the beprepared.com website. So I worked on getting 2 of them set up, and took one to my parents house. The box is about 9 inches all around, and about 15 inchest high. Easy to set up. So my mother gets all crazy on me and says she has no room for this kind of stuff and yells dont you fill that up. So does my dad. Of course the product couldnt be good enough for her. The water will kill you when you go to drink it. Theres just no sense in explaining anything to them. I am just starting out preparing, and compared to some of the people on this website, I am ill prepared. But my parents think I am crazy. Only my fiance is with me on this. Its terrible that I cant convince my parents that basic preparation is a good idea. Just feeling bad


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

mercygirl87 said:


> Just feeling bad


Hang in there, Mercygirl. It really stinks when you can't just be yourself (speak freely) with the people you love. But at least your fiance is on board with you. Once the two of you are married and on your own, it will be a blessing to be working together - and you just learn to keep quiet with folks who don't understand.  Hugs!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

mercygirl87 said:


> Well I received my boxed water storage kits, and my 100 hour candles from the beprepared.com website. So I worked on getting 2 of them set up, and took one to my parents house. The box is about 9 inches all around, and about 15 inchest high. Easy to set up. So my mother gets all crazy on me and says she has no room for this kind of stuff and yells dont you fill that up. So does my dad. Of course the product couldnt be good enough for her. The water will kill you when you go to drink it. Theres just no sense in explaining anything to them. I am just starting out preparing, and compared to some of the people on this website, I am ill prepared. But my parents think I am crazy. Only my fiance is with me on this. Its terrible that I cant convince my parents that basic preparation is a good idea. Just feeling bad


My mother be 92 an lived through the great depression an WW2, both times with very little food er creature comforts. So, it ain't hard fer here ta understand why I'm doin what I'm doin. Sorta been her lifestyle all along. My in laws on the other hand, would think I've gone clean over the edge. So when they say, "are you makin that up fer campin?" I just say yup.

My wife is slowly comin on board with this, I think some a the things happenin in the world have changed her mind some.

As fer yer folks, I'd just set the stuff aside an if an when the time comes, take it over to em an say, here ya go. I gotta prepare fer some a my family that can't at this time. So, that be what we do, set extra aside cause we need ta help them to.

Keep yer chin up, keep preppin!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

mercygirl87 said:


> Well I received my boxed water storage kits, and my 100 hour candles from the beprepared.com website. So I worked on getting 2 of them set up, and took one to my parents house. The box is about 9 inches all around, and about 15 inchest high. Easy to set up. So my mother gets all crazy on me and says she has no room for this kind of stuff and yells dont you fill that up. So does my dad. Of course the product couldnt be good enough for her. The water will kill you when you go to drink it. Theres just no sense in explaining anything to them. I am just starting out preparing, and compared to some of the people on this website, I am ill prepared. But my parents think I am crazy. Only my fiance is with me on this. Its terrible that I cant convince my parents that basic preparation is a good idea. Just feeling bad


I'm going through the same issues dear! My fiance JUST finally came on board not even three days ago. He still thinks I'm :nuts: but at least I got the frugality of preparing through to him.

I don't think I'll ever convince my parents but that's okay, I still prep for them. They'll appreciate it if something does happen in the future.


----------

